# Australian Permanent Residence Visa



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there guys,

I just have a quick question regarding my Australian permanent residence visa. I understand that I will get an unencumbered residence class visa when I land in NZ. Does that mean I am eligible to apply for indefinite permanent residence after two years of holding this residence visa? So there is no requirement for me to hold a job offer of any kind right? As for the PR application after two years, how do I go about it? Do I have to go about the EOI route or do I qualify for one without submitting an EOI?
Kind regards
Abhishek

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> I just have a quick question regarding my Australian permanent residence visa. I understand that I will get an unencumbered residence class visa when I land in NZ. Does that mean I am eligible to apply for indefinite permanent residence after two years of holding this residence visa? So there is no requirement for me to hold a job offer of any kind right? As for the PR application after two years, how do I go about it? Do I have to go about the EOI route or do I qualify for one without submitting an EOI?
> Kind regards
> ...


Yes as an Australian PR holder you can enter NZ and you will be given a Residency class visa which will allow you to live, study and work in NZ.
After 2 years of holding NZ Residency you will be eligible to apply for NZ PR.
As far as I know there is no requirement for you to hold down a job offer in order to apply for NZ PR.
As long as you have remained in NZ for 184 days or more in the 2 years prior to application you should be eligible. If you don't meet this requirement there are 4 other individual requirement that you could meet to make you eligible. You only have to meet one of them.
Application for NZ PR is a simple process whereby you simply apply to immigration. A colleague has just secured NZ PR from the Wellington branch of Immigration and they did it while he waited.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/alreadyinnz/residents/nextsteps/prvrequirements.htm


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Yes as an Australian PR holder you can enter NZ and you will be given a Residency class visa which will allow you to live, study and work in NZ.
> After 2 years of holding NZ Residency you will be eligible to apply for NZ PR.
> As far as I know there is no requirement for you to hold down a job offer in order to apply for NZ PR.
> As long as you have remained in NZ for 184 days or more in the 2 years prior to application you should be eligible. If you don't meet this requirement there are 4 other individual requirement that you could meet to make you eligible. You only have to meet one of them.
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply EscapedtoNZ. So the PRV in itself is free isnt it?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you very much for your reply EscapedtoNZ. So the PRV in itself is free isnt it?


You mean the NZ Residency Visa not NZ PRV ?

NZ PRV is only available to people who have held NZ RV for a minimum of 2 years etc.

Not 100% sure but I'd say NZ RV is free to holders of Australian PRV, yes.

It costs $180 for an NZ RV holder to apply for NZ PRV after minimum 2 years.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> You mean the NZ Residency Visa not NZ PRV ?
> 
> NZ PRV is only available to people who have held NZ RV for a minimum of 2 years etc.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the PRV. $180 for PRV is it? And what about medicals and police certificates and the lot? Do I need to submit them as well when I'm applying for PRV?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I was referring to the PRV. $180 for PRV is it? And what about medicals and police certificates and the lot? Do I need to submit them as well when I'm applying for PRV?


Yes at the moment it is $180 to apply for NZ PRV.
No you shouldn't need the Medical and police certificates as you would have already submitted these for the Australian PRV ?
PRV is all about proving you have satisfied the criteria as a Resident for a minimum 2 years - so proving you have lived in NZ for the majority of the last 2 years before making the application and you have been contributing etc etc.


----------

